# Possible to amend RN# Information??



## ckanderson (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello, I recently got my RN# registered and while that is great news, there is a slight mistake in the corresponding information. 
one digit in the zipcode is wrong. ie. 90211 when it should be 90210. All other information such as city and street and everything is fine. Even when I put in the full address with the mistaken zipcode it brings up my physical address in google. 

So is this something I should be concerned about at all? I keep calling the FTC, but the've switched to an automated system and no longer take calls regarding RN information. I left a message, but it's taking awhile for them. 

So I guess with this being said, anyone go forward with a similar mistake in the system? 

also do RN numbers expire? 

Thank you.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=UPD


----------



## ckanderson (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh wow didn't even see that. Thank you!
Do you know if the actual RN# gets updated as well, or just the information attached to it?


----------

